# SER Header ????



## klill001 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a 05 Altima SER. While I know its a tight fit getting to rear exhaust manifold. I have a pipe that runs to the top of the manifold. There is no fitting on the Headers for this pipe. I am guessing its and egr pipe of some sort. Is this correct? If so will it effect engine performance if I remove the pipe and block it off in order to install the headers? The headers are OBXR. Anyone else have this issue?


----------

